# Inverno 2009/2010 Hemisfério Norte, frio e mau tempo (causas)



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 12:36)

*A culpa do frio na Europa também é do anticiclone dos Açores *

Frio polar e ventos húmidos do Atlântico causam nevões.

Mais do que apenas uma vaga de frio, o hemisfério Norte está a ser vítima de um conjunto de fenómenos atmosféricos cruzados que se estão a combinar numa onda de mau tempo que tem feito sentir os respectivos efeitos na Europa, nos EUA e na Ásia.

No caso do Inverno rigoroso que tem atingido todo o continente europeu, "trata-se de uma acção conjunta que começou com o anticiclone que se situava no Mar do Norte e posteriormente se deslocou para a Escandinávia e traz consigo o frio árctico", explica Maria João Frade, do Instituto de Meteorologia. A especialista explica que esta onda de frio combinou com uma depressão que veio do Atlântico e começou por atingir "Portugal e Espanha, seguindo para o Sul da Europa e depois para a Europa Central". As chuvas trazidas por esta depressão de Oeste, em conjunto com o frio polar, levaram aos fortes nevões que se têm registado.

De acordo com especialistas da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia, uma das principais causas para o mau tempo tem sido um bloqueio da circulação de ar, uma condição que estará relacionado com o facto do anticiclone dos Açores estar mais a Sul do que é normal para esta altura. Este anticiclone é responsável, normalmente, por segurar o ar frio que vem do pólo e empurrá-lo mais para o Norte. Encontrando-se nesta nova posição, o ar frio não tem encontrado qualquer resistência e as temperaturas anormalmente baixas, chuvas forte e nevões tornaram-se a regra para quase todo o continente europeu.

Esta relação climatérica está relacionada com a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte, um fenómeno atmosférico que deriva das flutuações entre as baixas pressões atmosféricas da Islândia e as altas pressões dos Açores. A oscilação controla a entrada de ventos húmidos do Atlântico, que normalmente se traduzem em mais chuva e menos frio. Com o anticiclone dos Açores deslocado para uma posição mais a sul, o frio dos pólos encontra menos resistência e causa quebras na temperatura por toda a Europa, incluindo Portugal.

Olhando para os efeitos destas condições climatéricas em Portugal, a madrugada de hoje foi atingida por períodos de chuva muito intensa, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

As chuvas deverão continuar amanhã, com o Instituto de Meteorologia a adiantar que estão reunidas "condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas".

Diario Economico


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> *De acordo com especialistas da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia, uma das principais causas para o mau tempo tem sido um bloqueio da circulação de ar, uma condição que estará relacionado com o facto do anticiclone dos Açores estar mais a Sul do que é normal para esta altura. Este anticiclone é responsável, normalmente, por segurar o ar frio que vem do pólo e empurrá-lo mais para o Norte. Encontrando-se nesta nova posição, o ar frio não tem encontrado qualquer resistência e as temperaturas anormalmente baixas, chuvas forte e nevões tornaram-se a regra para quase todo o continente europeu.
> 
> Esta relação climatérica está relacionada com a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte, um fenómeno atmosférico que deriva das flutuações entre as baixas pressões atmosféricas da Islândia e as altas pressões dos Açores. A oscilação controla a entrada de ventos húmidos do Atlântico, que normalmente se traduzem em mais chuva e menos frio. Com o anticiclone dos Açores deslocado para uma posição mais a sul, o frio dos pólos encontra menos resistência e causa quebras na temperatura por toda a Europa, incluindo Portugal.*


*

Estes dois parágrafos são um pouco confusos. O anticiclone dos Açores segura(??) o ar frio, empurrando-o para norte? Mas o frio na Europa até é causado em grande parte pela presença de um anticiclone a norte, que é aliás a grande anormalidade" deste inverno. Deve haver erro de tradução, ou uma tentativa de resumir um texto que fez perder o seu contexto.*


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2010 às 13:16)

David sf disse:


> Estes dois parágrafos são um pouco confusos. O anticiclone dos Açores segura(??) o ar frio, empurrando-o para norte? Mas o frio na Europa até é causado em grande parte pela presença de um anticiclone a norte, que é aliás a grande anormalidade" deste inverno. Deve haver erro de tradução, ou uma tentativa de resumir um texto que fez perder o seu contexto.



a grande anormalidade deste inverno nem é uma grande anormalidade...
é normal a ocorrencia de invernos mais igorosos ainda por cima num periodo de minimo solar em que apos varias decadas de aquecimento finalmente registrou-se uma evoluçao negativa na decada 2000-2009.
é a prova do forte impacto do sol no clima da terra ( sol e no só....pois tudo na natureza tem multiplas causas).
este inverno houve e ha tendencia clara de NAO- com o AA muito a sul entre a bermuda e a madeira e a frente polar a chegar aos 30ºN, formou-se um corredor depressionario entre o leste do canadá e o mediterranio oriental e houve a permanecia do AMP entre a gronelandia e o oeste russo em apofise com o siberiano.
houve alturas em que fortes depressoes criaram cristas na europa ocidental ou atlantico central (açores) que davam em bloqueios na massa polar vinda de leste e fortes anomalias termicas e geopotenciais positivas na gronelania-russia ocidental.
devido a isto portugal foi afectado por periodos de chuvas fortes e tmpo quente e por periodos seos e frios, tambem as frentes de SW a introduzirem ar frio de leste pré frontal foram um sinal desta situaçao em grande escala e o que provocou a neve a cotas baixas.
toda esta instabilidade comçou em outubro e já era claro que o inverno ia ser algo "dos antigos".
a causa do frio nas grandes latitudes euopeias foi o AMP que gerou o fluxo siberiano a norte dos 45-50ºN, fluxo este mais comum na europa de leste e nordeste.
se o hemisferio norte esta frio o sul pode-se considerar normal pelo que estamos concerteza a entrar num periodo de temperaturas normais em que a terra esta a recuperar o calor dos nos 80 e 90.
apesar disto toda esta dinamica no HN esta a causar temperaturas ltas no polo que poderá sofrer grande degelo no verao ( que para equilibrar om o inverno poderá até ser bastante quente ainda mais se o sol acordar em pleno).
se o sol começar a entrar em actividade em breve, coisa normal e esperada, é possivel que dentro de us anos voltemos a ter um novo aquecimento e o ciclo assim prosseguirá.
todos estes ciclo serao mais sentidos nas altas latitudes que nas baixas pelo que, por exemplo, portugal esteja a ter temperaturas normais enquanto a europa esta fria e mantem um frio sustentado.
acerca do AG volto a frisar que tudo tem um papel e é certo que os gases libertados estao a aquecer um pouco a terra mas parece que nem tanto ja que apenas se deu um salto termico mas que esta ja a estabilizar.
é agora da responsabilidade dos paises em sub-desenvolvimento, em cooperaçao om os desenvolvidos, travar nao só o ligeiro aquecimento como assima de udo todas as formas de poluiçao muito mais gravosas que uma subida de 1 ou 2º na temperatura da terra


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2010 às 13:51)

stormy disse:


> a grande anormalidade deste inverno nem é uma grande anormalidade...



Referia anormalidade, em relação aos anteriores invernos, porque se compararmos com os últimos 100 anos até é muito normal o que se está a passar. De qualquer modo o texto do Diário Económico está, no mínimo, mal explicado.

A acção do Sol é fundamental em todas as situações meteorológicas, mas acho que neste inverno o factor dominante para a mudança de padrão em relação aos inverno passados pode estar na passagem da PDO para a fase fria. Se formos ver este inverno é muito semelhante a invernos das décadas de 50 e 70, alturas em que a PDO esteve na fase fria.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

Só uma chamada de atenção ao titulo do tópico.

Muitas zonas do hemisfério norte, e em especial a Europa, têm tido semanas geladas e de muita neve. Mas o mesmo não se passa em todo o hemisfério.

Por exemplo, nos últimos 90 dias há varias localidades do Canadá com anomalias de +3/4ºC.

E a tendência de um "inverno quente" por lá, está para continuar:


----------



## irpsit (13 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

É simples. A causa é o *NAO negativo* este ano, e a *Oscilação Decadal do Pacífico* de novo a entrar na fase fria de novo após algumas décadas. O primeiro é perfeito para o AA polar de bloqueio! Já dizia isso o Joe Bastardi que previu este Inverno frio enquanto os outros previam um inverno quente!

E porquê?

Provavelmente a *reduzida actividade solar*.
Não há que enrolar com mais explicações.


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

irpsit disse:


> É simples. A causa é o *NAO negativo* este ano, e a *Oscilação Decadal do Pacífico* de novo a entrar na fase fria de novo após algumas décadas. O primeiro é perfeito para o AA polar de bloqueio! Já dizia isso o Joe Bastardi que previu este Inverno frio enquanto os outros previam um inverno quente!
> 
> E porquê?
> 
> ...



correcto, apos alguns anos de baixa actividade foi estimulada uma fase de PDO- que levou a td este role de eventos desde ourubro
resta saber se quando o sol acordar em força pode ainda reverter o PDO- ou se esta situaçao se mantera nos proximos invernos.
o que é certo é que o sol vai acordar  e que os veroes devem aquecer tal como os invernos dentro de uns tempos...e vamos continuar num ciclo de aquecimeno e arrefecimento com a TMED global a oscilar suavemente ao ritmo da actividade solar em terreno ligeiramente positivo em relaçao á media...é a minha opiniao...para mim estamos claramente num periodo quente embora bastante estavel sendo que somente se a terra ultrapassar a anomalia +1.5 ou +2º é que as coisas podem descambar.
resta portanto diminuir a poluiçao, toda ela, e adquirir comportamentos ecologicos
em jeito de antecipação, acho que o proximo verao, na europa, sera bastante quente e seco/normal a nivel de precipitaçao ja que o inverno esta a ser tao intenso, isto pode ser chato para o polo visto as latitudes boreais estarem quentes devido a toda esta dinamica no HN e o gelo resultante deste inverno ser muito fragil.
quanto ao resto do mundo estao a acontecer alguns eventos mais extremos mas nada de anormal, relebro que no mexico central e de norte os invernos costumam ser rigorosos e o extremo minimo absoluto foi a volta de -25º, enquanto em miami esse extremo foi 0º, nenhum desses records esta a ser batido.
nas caraibas a situaçao esta normal e é tipica de frentes frias fortes ( o mesmo acontece no interior e sul do brasil no inverno).
portanto estes ultimos meses a nivel global nao estao assim tao desregulados a nivel climatico... 
nada de alarmismos nem de coolers ou warmers...daqui a uns anitos ou decadas logo de vera se os esforços realizados para ajudar o ambiente estao a surtir efeito e se continuamos neste belo periodo inter glacial que se mantem ha uns milhares de anos


----------



## Johnny Storm (14 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

Eu não percebo bem uma coisa. Se o Anticiclone está mais para Sul, o sinal da NAO deveria ser positivo e não negativo!

Este documento http://www2.ucar.edu/magazine/currents/brrr-ao-way-low produzido por especialistas do UCAR, tem uma imagem global das anomalias de pressão e é claríssima a anomalia positiva a NORTE, junto da Islândia e uma anomalia negativa nas regiões subtropicais, onde normalmente se encontra o AA. Por isso, não percebo onde foi que o Diário Económico foi buscar o passeio do AA para Sul.

De qualquer forma, o bloqueio provocado por um anticiclone deslocado para norte provocaria um deslocamento anormal do jet stream para sul, empurrando por isso os ciclones extratropicais para a região do mediterrâneo. O Reino Unido, como deixa de ser varrido por ar trazido das regiões subtropicais, fica com temperaturas comuns para países à sua latitude.


----------



## blood4 (14 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

eu nao estou bem apar desta situação so sol
alguem me explica porque ele esta com menos actividade agora?


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

blood4 disse:


> eu nao estou bem apar desta situação so sol
> alguem me explica porque ele esta com menos actividade agora?


~

O sol tem uma actividade ciclíca. Ora está mais activo, ora está menos activo, ou seja, ora liberta mais energia, ora liberta menos, e isso influencia o clima na Terra.


----------



## blood4 (14 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

frederico disse:


> ~
> 
> O sol tem uma actividade ciclíca. Ora está mais activo, ora está menos activo, ou seja, ora liberta mais energia, ora liberta menos, e isso influencia o clima na Terra.



humm
e sabem prever quando esta menos active ou mais activo?


----------



## Johnny Storm (14 Jan 2010 às 00:27)

Até ao que me é dado saber, não há ainda uma base física que sustente a ocorrência da AO e NAO. Quanto a mim, as manchas solares não a(s) podem explicar porque as periodicidades dos dois fenómenos não têm nada a ver uma com a outra. Basta comparar as duas imagens seguintes:

Manchas solares:





Sinal da AO:


----------



## rozzo (14 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

Johnny Storm disse:


> Eu não percebo bem uma coisa. Se o Anticiclone está mais para Sul, o sinal da NAO deveria ser positivo e não negativo!



Não, na verdade o Anticiclone como que se "separou" em dois, cortado pelo storm-track. Existem agora duas áreas de Anticiclone, uma muito a Sul quase nos trópicos, e outra a Norte, na zona da Gronelândia/Islândia, o famoso "bloqueio" que tanto se tem falado. Isto tudo é em média claro, porque não se pode falar à escala diária para índices destes.. Na verdade nem na semanal, mas pronto...

A NAO é calculada através da diferença de pressão entre a zona da Islândia, e a de Portugal/Açores..
Portanto, podes esquecer esse Anticiclone quase nos trópicos, e sim ver que o padrão médio habitual da fase positiva da NAO (Anticiclone dos Açores e Depressões na latitude da Islândia) está revertido, daí a fase negativa.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/data/teledoc/nao.shtml
Tens aí mapas, etc..


----------



## irpsit (14 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Agora fiquei eu confuso e vou ter que ler esse artigo.
A anomalia negativa do NAO é a seguinte. Altas pressoes na Islandia e baixas ao nivel dos Acores. Por exemplo, o tempo este mes esteve invulgarmente bom e agradavel na Islandia, devido ao AA e ventos de sul arrastados por este. Por outro lado, a Europa leva com a corrente de leste e norte e portanto fica muito mais fria que o normal.

A meu ver, o AO parece até explicar melhor este inverno, pois a anomalia fria nao é só na Europa mas é geral no Hemisferio Norte. A oscilaçao decadal do pacifico pode ser a explicacao, ou entao a oscilaçao arctica.
Nada nos permite dizer se vai continuar ou nao. Os graficos destas oscilaçoes oceanicas só datam dos anos 50, o que nao permite estabelecer uma correlaçao com a actividade solar!! Lembrem-se tb que há o efeito de inércia dos oceanos: o arrefecimento dos oceanos só ocorre alguns anos depois da reducao do output solar. Também, e agora discordo do Joe Bastardi, esta situacao nao quer dizer que o aquecimento global nao exista. Em qualquer dos casos, a nossa crescente poluiçao pode vir a ser um factor de séria disrupçao, quer para aquecer, quer até para arrefecer ao perturbar as correntes oceanicas. É brincar com o fogo... Imaginem se este arrefecimento fosse já sinal dessas mudancas?




Johnny Storm disse:


> Eu não percebo bem uma coisa. Se o Anticiclone está mais para Sul, o sinal da NAO deveria ser positivo e não negativo!
> 
> Este documento http://www2.ucar.edu/magazine/currents/brrr-ao-way-low produzido por especialistas do UCAR, tem uma imagem global das anomalias de pressão e é claríssima a anomalia positiva a NORTE, junto da Islândia e uma anomalia negativa nas regiões subtropicais, onde normalmente se encontra o AA. Por isso, não percebo onde foi que o Diário Económico foi buscar o passeio do AA para Sul.
> 
> De qualquer forma, o bloqueio provocado por um anticiclone deslocado para norte provocaria um deslocamento anormal do jet stream para sul, empurrando por isso os ciclones extratropicais para a região do mediterrâneo. O Reino Unido, como deixa de ser varrido por ar trazido das regiões subtropicais, fica com temperaturas comuns para países à sua latitude.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2010 às 02:03)

*Snow across Great Britain*






Snow blanketed Great Britain on January 7, 2010, as the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite passed overhead and captured this image. Snow covers most of England, from the east to the west coast. (The large image shows snow cover over the entire island of Great Britain.) The cities of Manchester, Birmingham, and London form ghostly gray shapes against the white land surface. Immediately east of London, clouds swirl over the island, casting blue-gray shadows toward the north.
Frigid temperatures followed snowfall, leaving roads and sidewalks treacherously icy, according to news reports. As of January 7, overnight temperatures had plunged to -18 degrees Celsius (-0.4 degrees Fahrenheit) in isolated spots, with more widespread temperatures of -10 degrees Celsius (14 degrees Fahrenheit). The heavy snowfall downed power lines, leaving several thousand homes in southern England without electricity.
According to the Federation of Small Businesses, transportation difficulties kept an estimated 10 percent of the workforce home on January 5 and 6, and thousands of schools were closed. Forecasters warned that frigid temperatures could linger for up to a week. Eurostar was operating at a reduced capacity and airports remained open although passengers could expect delays.
A contributor to the persistent cold and snow across much of the Northern Hemisphere’s mid-latitudes in December 2009 and January 2010 could be the fact that the atmosphere was in an extreme negative phase of the Arctic Oscillation (AO). The AO is a seesawing strengthening and weakening of semi-permanent areas of low and high atmospheric pressure in the Arctic and the mid-latitudes. One consequence of the oscillation’s negative phase is cold, snowy weather in Eurasia and North America during the winter months. The extreme negative dip of the Arctic Oscillation Index in December 2009 was the lowest monthly value observed for the past six decades.
Earth Observatory

Na primeira imagem, adquirida em 7 de janeiro de 2010, podemos ver a neve que embranquece toda a Inglaterra, da costa oeste a costa leste daquela país insular. As cidades de Manchester, Birmingham e Londres aparecem como fantasmagóricas manchas acinzentadas nesta paisagem congelada. De acordo com informações “as temperaturas durante a noite tinham mergulhado a -18 graus  Celsius (-0,4 graus  Fahrenheit) em pontos isolados, com temperaturas mais generalizada de -10 graus Celsius (14 graus Fahrenheit).”
Segundo os especialistas a principal causa de tais extremos climáticos em grande parte das regiões de latitudes médias do Hemisfério Norte em dezembro de 2009 e janeiro de 2010 poderia ser o fato de que a atmosfera estava numa fase de extremo negativo da Oscilação do Ártico (AO). O AO é um reforço no “sobe e desce” e no enfraquecimento das áreas semi-permanentes de alta e baixa pressão atmosférica no Ártico e as latitudes médias. Uma conseqüência da fase negativa desta oscilação é o tempo frio e nevado na Eurásia e América do Norte durante os meses de inverno. O mergulho extremo negativo do Arctic Oscillation Index em dezembro de 2009 foi o menor valor mensal observado nas últimas seis décadas.
Rascunho Geo ©

*Heavy Snow in Eastern China*






Some 2 million schoolchildren in the Beijing region enjoyed an extra day off at New Year’s in January 2010 while authorities put some 300,000 people to work clearing streets. Up to 30 centimeters (12 inches) of snow fell on the capital city of Beijing and nearby port city of Tianjin, closing schools, clogging roads, and canceling flights. Although not as bad as the 2008 freeze that ruined travel plans for millions of Chinese trying to visit family for the lunar new year, this snowstorm was described as the heaviest snow to fall on Beijing in almost 60 years.
The Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite captured this true-color image on January 4, 2010. Snow cover encircles Bo Hai and extends to the north and west of that water body. Snow also covers Beijing, Tianjin, and a constellation of smaller settlements. The large cities leave big gray splotches on the blanket of snow, and the smaller cities make small gray dots. Snow caps the mountains north and west of Beijing, but the snow cover gradually fades southwest of Beijing and Tianjin. Cloud streets—clouds arranged in neat rows—similar to those observed over Hudson Bay and the Great Lakes float over Bo Hai.
Unlike the deep freeze of 2008, this storm was not expected to cause weeks-long fuel shortages for northern China, although disruptions to transportation and damage to greenhouses were expected to raise food prices. Temperatures in Beijing were expected to fall to -18 degrees Celsius (-0.4 degrees Fahrenheit) on the night of January 5, 2010, and some of the northernmost parts of China might experience temperatures as low as -32 degrees Celsius (-25.6 degrees Fahrenheit) by the following morning.
Earth Observatory

Nesta segunda imagem podemos ver a ação do inverno também no Hemisfério Norte, mas agora mais a leste, exatamente na China. Aqui o dragão vermelho, com toda esta nevasca que o atinge, mais parece um enorme tigre branco. Relatos dão conta de que “até 30 centímetros (12 polegadas) de neve caíram sobre a cidade capital de Pequim e cidade portuária de Tianjin, fechando escolas, entupindo as estradas e cancelamento de vôos.”
O sensor Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) no satélite Terra, da NASA, capturou esta imagem em cor verdadeira em 4 de janeiro de 2010. A cobertura de neve circunda Bo Hai e se estende para o norte e oeste do corpo de água. A neve cobre também Pequim, Tianjin, e uma constelação de pequenos assentamentos. As cidades grandes deixam grandes manchas em cinza no manto de neve; as cidades menores formam pequenos pontos acinzentados. Nuvens dispostas em fileiras, semelhantes as observadas na Baía de Hudson e nos Grandes Lagos, flutuam sobre Bo Hai.
Ao contrário do congelante inverno de 2008, esta tempestade não se esperava que esta nevasca causasse tantos transtornos, como a escassez de combustíveis para o norte da China, interrupções nos transportes e danos à vegetação; eram esperados aumentos nos preços dos alimentos. Foram registradas temperaturas em Pequim em cerca de -18 graus Celsius (-0,4 graus Fahrenheit) na noite de 5 de janeiro de 2010. Algumas regiões mais setentrionais da China pode enfrentar temperaturas de -32 graus Celsius (-25,6 graus Fahrenheit ) pela manhã seguinte
Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2010 às 02:17)

_“Boa parte do Hemisfério Norte experimentou temperaturas extremamente frias em sua superfície em dezembro de 2009, mas o Ártico estava excepcionalmente  aquecido. Se você mora próximo a algum lugar da América do Norte, Europa ou Ásia, não é novidade que dezembro de 2009 e o início de 2010 estavam frios. Esta imagem ilustra o quanto dezembro estava frio em comparação com a média de temperaturas registradas nos meses de dezembro, entre 2000 e 2008. Pontos azuis para áreas mais frias do que a média deste período, e pontos em vermelho para áreas mais quentes. Boa parte do Hemisfério Norte experimenta temperaturas frias na superfície continental, mas o ártico se apresentou excepcionalmente aquecido. Este comportamento climático é um sinal da Oscilação do Ártico._




*Imagem NASA Earth Observatory por Kevin Ward, baseado em dados fornecidos pelo Projeto NASA Earth Observations (NEO). Legenda de Holli Riebeek. Instrumento: Terra - MODIS. Áreas em azul, mais frias que a média. Áreas em vermelho, mais aquecidas que a média dos meses de dezembro, entre 2000 e 2008, em comparação com dezembro de 2009.*
_
A Oscilação do Ártico é um padrão climático que influencia a clima de inverno no hemisfério norte. Ela é definida pela diferença de pressão entre o ar em latitudes médias (em torno de 45 graus Norte, sobre a latitude de Montreal, no Canadá ou Bordeaux, na França) e do ar sobre o Ártico. Uma massa de ar de baixa pressão domina o Ártico, enquanto os sistemas de alta pressão assentam-se sobre as latitudes médias. A força dos sistemas de alta e baixa pressão oscila. Quando os sistemas são mais fracos do que o normal, a diferença de pressão entre o Ártico e as latitudes médias diminui, permitindo que o ar frio do Ártico desliza para o sul, enquanto o ar aquecido se arrasta para o norte. A Oscilação ártica mais fraco que o normal é normalmente negativa. Quando os sistemas de alta e baixa pressão são fortes, a Oscilação Ártica é positiva.
Ao longo de Dezembro de 2009, a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte foi fortemente negativa, segundo o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia dos E.U.A. Esta imagem mostra o impacto da Oscilação do Ártico negativo sobre as temperaturas da superfície terrestre no hemisfério norte, como observou o sensor  Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS), no satélite Terra da NASA. O ar frio do Ártico refrigerou a superfície da terra em latitudes médias, enquanto nas terras árticas, como na Groenlândia e no Alasca, era muito mais quente que o habitual.”_
Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

Boa reportagem Gerofil!
E pela explicação da AO negativa!


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2010 às 12:48)

Uma animação interessante

(clicar para ampliar)


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jan 2010 às 15:13)

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas parece-me que:

1 - Sempre que ocorre maior facilidade (longevidade x alcance = espaço x tempo) da circulação atmosférica "Jet Stream" entre os pólos e o equador do planeta, tanto menor (em média) o gradiente térmico horizontal entre estes, verificando-se anomalias positivas nos pólos e uma maior ocorrência de anomalias negativas nas restantes zonas (latitudes mais baixas).

2 - Verificam-se efectivamente zonas com maior anomalia negativa em locais menos comuns, embora no mapa mais acima não as represente nos oceanos.

3 - Tendo em conta, o princípio da conservação da energia, embora aqui não se aplique uma vez que o planeta é um sistema aberto para a energia, não creio que o Sol e outros factores externos cosmológicos consigam induzir tamanhos desvios nas anomalias, o que acontecem são as normais flutuações meteorológicas (embora aqui com um NAO negativo prolongado). Não nos podemos esquecer que a pressão atmosférica média do planeta continua sendo a mesma, a quantidade de água é a mesma, assim como os desvios da temperatura média do planeta decerto, não corresponderão às anomalias verificadas em alguns locais do hemisfério norte. Podemos mesmo observar que além das zonas a azul, também existem zonas a vermelho, seria necessário somá-las numericamente (somatório das áreas x valores das anomalias). Tenho a certeza, quase absoluta, de que o "calor" é sempre o mesmo no planeta (ignorando pequenos desvios anuais), e isso signigica que lá por existirem anomalias negativas, também se observam anomalias positivas (tanto mais extensas (em área) quanto menores os desvios (anomalia)).

4 - Quando se diz que o hemisfério norte está congelando, será o mesmo que dizer, que ocorreu menos frio no pólo norte. Não tenho dados acerca das flutuações médias de energia do Sol durante os ciclos, mas para a temperatura do planeta variar 1ºC num ano (ignorando outros factores no balanço energético: gases estufa, correntes dos oceanos,...) significa que 1ºC/273.15ºC = 0.366% do balanço energético global.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

Sim concordo contigo em tudo excepto no ponto em que referes a actividade solar. A temperatura do planeta varia naturalmente em ciclos, e é preciso distinguir no meio desse "ruído de fundo" as eventuais tendências de subida ou descida, que também podem ser cíclicas.

Parece óbvio que o input solar contribui significativamente para a variação da temperatura terrestre. Há todos os dados da observação astronómica que permitem concluir que o output solar varia. E ao longo dos séculos ocorrem variações da actividade solar que parecem correlacionar-se com a temperatura terrestre (máximo romano, mínimo medieval, máximo medieval, mínimo little ice age, máximo moderno...). Há vários estudos sobre isto.

Vê por exemplo, este excelente resumo em forma de tabela bibliográfica:http://www.geo.arizona.edu/palynology/geos462/holobib.html

Ou este estudo sobre o máximo de actividade solar medieval e efeito na temperatura
http://www.springerlink.com/content/q1510878h4857754/

A maioria das estrelas que vemos fora do sistema solar, se não mesmo todas, também variam de luminosidade em maior ou menor grau, e muitas vezes em ciclos, embora noutros casos erraticamente. Portanto será normal considerar que ocorre o mesmo para a nossa estrela, por muito que nos custe a nós, humanos, admitir essa instabilidade! 

Agora o que se sabe é que existe um desfazamento entre o input solar e a temperatura terrestre, devido ao efeito inércia dos oceanos, que ainda "retém" o calor ou o frio. A quantidade de energia emitida pelo sol recentemente é a mais reduzida desde há décadas; caso continue, isso poderia resultar numa redução das temperaturas nas próximas décadas, embora não haja certeza. Ver a observação da NASA: http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2008-178
Há sobretudo *especulação* sobre uma próxima little ice age. Ver por exemplo este artigo da national geographic: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/05/090504-sun-global-cooling.html

O efeito da actividade humana complica mais, já que os gases de estufa, deflorestação, etc, influenciam directamente no clima e possivelmente até nas correntes oceânicas. E se for o derretimento forte do gelo que houve no Ártico nos últimos anos que já está a resultar neste arrefecimento? Actualmente apesar do El Nino, o NAO negativo e circulação ártica negativa, resultam em anomalias frias nas latitudes baixas.

Há uns tempos, tinha saído cá para fora, um relatório secreto do Pentágono que afirmava uma little ice age para 2020, o estudo foi publicado em jornais como o Guardian, portanto parece-me que o relatório era autêntico embora fosse, claro, especulação! Ver http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2004/feb/22/usnews.theobserver



Paulo H disse:


> 3 -  não creio que o Sol e outros factores externos cosmológicos consigam induzir tamanhos desvios nas anomalias, o que acontecem são as normais flutuações meteorológicas (embora aqui com um NAO negativo prolongado). Não nos podemos esquecer que a pressão atmosférica média do planeta continua sendo a mesma, a quantidade de água é a mesma,


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

Agora com a subida do anticiclone iremos assistir a um retomar do padrão que estamos mais habituados a ver, a estabilidade no Atlântico norte irá levar a que as tempestades mais violentas vão já passar mais a norte não afectando a Europa Central, como tem acontecido até aqui.

Agora, será que é apenas uma pausa? ou o Inverno rigoroso dos últimos tempos ainda irá voltar? Ninguém sabe


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

O calor está aqui (Canadá e Gronelândia) o resto está parcialmente congelado


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

Mário Barros, este mês (Janeiro 2010) teve uma anomalia bastante elevada (POSITIVA) da temperatura média do planeta, nas medições feitas por satélite ás camadas baixas da atmosfera.

Se esse dado for verdadeiro, que creio que sim, não se pode dizer que estámos perante um período frio.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2010 às 20:08)

Sobre o Inverno 2009/2010, um texto e algumas cartas de anomalia interessantes de SST, pressão e vento no blog do Jeff Masters.

A fase negativa conjunta NAO e AO é a maior desde que há registos (1950), que além de frio e chuva nuns locais, levou calor a outros, como por exemplo um registo histórico de anomalia positiva no mês de Fevereiro da água no Atlântico a sul do stormtrack, sobretudo a sul/sudoeste das Canárias, devido ao regime de ventos.  


*Anomalia SST em Fevereiro*







*Pressão atmosférica Inverno 2009/2010 versus Normal 1968/1998*







*Anomalia Vento*








> Sea Surface Temperatures (SSTs) in the Atlantic's Main Development Region for hurricanes were at their highest February level on record last month, according to an analysis of historical SST data from the UK Hadley Center. SST data goes back to 1850, though there is much missing data before 1910 and during WWI and WWII. The region between 10°N and 20°N, between the coast of Africa and Central America, is called the Main Development Region (MDR) because virtually all African waves originate in this region. These African waves account for 85% of all Atlantic major hurricanes and 60% of all named storms. When SSTs in the MDR are much above average during hurricane season, a very active season typically results (if there is no El Niño event present.)
> 
> SSTs in the Main Development Region (10°N to 20°N and 20°W to 85°W) were an eye-opening 1.02°C above average during February. This easily beats the previous record of 0.83°C set in 1998. SSTs in the Main Development Region are already warmer than they were during June of last year, which is pretty remarkable, considering February is usually the coldest month of the year for SSTs in the North Atlantic. The 1.02°C anomaly is the 6th highest monthly SST anomaly for the MDR on record. The only other months with higher anomalies all occurred during 2005 (April, May, June, July, and September 2005 had anomalies of 1.06°C - 1.23°C).
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (12 Mar 2010 às 15:24)

E continua o NAO negativo.
Ainda persiste e aumentou nas últimas semanas.
O recorde continua...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

Que brutalidade de anomalia  sem dúvida que este ano os canadianos devem ter sentido pouco frio.

O que uma NAO negativa faz  nada fica igual em parte nenhuma.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2010 às 00:20)

Corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas a nossa amiga _"Corrente do Golfo_" tem feito uns passeios pela Terra Nova, não tem??


----------

